# flyertalk posters says they have started selling Princeville!



## rocky (Feb 27, 2006)

See last page of thread: http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=5384334#post5384334.  Poster is rubbernyc

I am totally crazy at work, but perhaps one of our active TUGGERS who also hangs out on flyertalk can PM this poster and get prices??? 

"Well, as been said before, the offer is completely legitimate. I just got back from my stay at the Princeville last week. I did not get upgraded as gold and the stay did not count towards status either. I got a room on the ground floor facing the pool ( #117 ) Nice room, only problem is that it is one of the 2 main routes to/from the pool, so lots of traffic at times. Once I settled In I went to the SVO desk and there I got my $100 vouchers for resort spending. There was no pressure to do the timeshare presentation and I actually turned it down at first. Ended up booking it the day before I left and bought a time share at the Westin there ( according to the staff, they just started to sell the Princeville Westin property last week.) Also, I opted for the 10k *wood points from the presentation and also received one of those 50% rack rate certificates. If anyone wants a referral to receive the offer, please PM me, they want name, address, phone and email. They will contact by phone at first."


----------



## grgs (Feb 27, 2006)

I sent him a message requesting whatever pricing information he has.  If he gets back to me, I'll let you all know.

Glorian


----------



## rubbernyc (Feb 27, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> I sent him a message requesting whatever pricing information he has.  If he gets back to me, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Glorian



Hi guys, just migrated here from Flyertalk ( Thanks Glorian! ) Indeed as I posted over on the other board, Westin Princeville is now for sale. I was just there last week and bought a yearly 2 bedroom lockoff.

Prices are as follows: yearly - $47500 , every other year: $33500

Point structure is 148100  Star options / 86400 SPG points

VOA fees: $1880 plus $103 for SVO network.

It also came with 100,000 SPG points as an incentive. Occupancy starts in 2009, but there are some early slots in 2008 for the early buyers.


Gus


----------



## grgs (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Gus!  As far as I know you're the first Westin Princeville owner on TUG!

Glorian


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 27, 2006)

very cool.. 

I';m looking for a timeshare promo stay.. does anyone know if they offer anything?


----------



## rocky (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to TUG rubbernyc!  I was very excited to see your post this morning on flyertalk!  There are some very active Starwood Owners on this board, lots of Maui owners especially......  so you have special distinction to be the first Princeville owner on TUG!  Thanks for the info!  We are all very interested in just about everything SVO!  (and while I own at Maui.....  my heart lives on the North Shore of Kauai....... I am more than a little tempted to buy there.)  I'm guessing the Maui owner's price for EOY would be $23,750........  hummmmmmmmm.  

I was interested to note that Princeville Starpoints are higher than our 80K starpoints that Maui can be exchanged for......  we need to update our Starpoint conversion charts/threads to add the new info!

Cheers,
Rocky


----------



## Denise L (Feb 28, 2006)

rubbernyc said:
			
		

> Prices are as follows: yearly - $47500 , every other year: $33500
> 
> Point structure is 148100  Star options / 86400 SPG points
> 
> ...



Hi Gus,

Welcome to TUG! Congrats on your purchase! I would love to know what the view is for this price, how many square feet, how far from the beach (it's up high on a cliff, maybe?). Will there be other views available?  Are you one of the early buyers for 2008 occupancy?  I wonder why more Starpoints...it's only $2500 more than I paid in 2003 for my Westin Ka'anapali lockoff.


----------



## seenett (Feb 28, 2006)

rocky said:
			
		

> ......  we need to update our Starpoint conversion charts/threads to add the new info!
> Rocky



I'll get on it when I get home later this week.  New resort - it feels like Christmas!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> very cool..
> 
> I';m looking for a timeshare promo stay.. does anyone know if they offer anything?



You can be referred for the Starwood 5 day Promo Pkg. for $700-something that includes a rental car, and a $100 GC, by any Starwood owner.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Hi Gus,
> how far from the beach (it's up high on a cliff, maybe?).



Hi Denise - Have you seen the artist's rendering?  It's up high on a cliff and pretty far back, if you ask me:http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/welcome.jsp?resortID=20
Of course, if you really twisted my arm, you could probably convince me to visit on an exchange...   

But I am REALLY looking forward to the Starwood TS in the Poipu area - we like it sunny and dry.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this resort going to be a manditory resort?

I just can't bring myself to even consider a non manditory resort. I think that the resale will just be a so much less than buying a manditory resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Is this resort going to be a manditory resort?
> 
> I just can't bring myself to even consider a non manditory resort. I think that the resale will just be a so much less than buying a manditory resort.



My guess is that it will be mandatory, since the Westin Ka'anapali is, and it seems to be determined by state law....but since they have barely broken ground, you are going to be waiting a looooong time for resales.


----------



## rubbernyc (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi All and thanks for the welcome notes.

I am new to all of this ( time-share wise ) so bear with me if some of the terminology confuses me. I found this thanks to GRGS and now I have to do some searching so as to not ask too many dumb questions.

A few things I can tell you. One thing different about the Princeville Westin is that there are no different views from a selling point. There is only one sale price therefore. All views are supposedly ocean with some facing north towards Hanalei Bay, some straight out and some more south towards the Waimea Lighthouse. The end units ( closest to the ocean ) will be 2 stories while the ones behind that will be 3 stories and slightly higher as to not block the views. This is how it was explained to us. It is not easy to see from the artist rending on the SVO website. At the presentation they have a fancy CD with a 360 tour which shows off what the finished product will look like.

As far as square feet, I am in the office and do not have the paperwork on me, but it is something in the order of 1300~1350 forthe 2BR. I will update t his post later tonight with the actual square footage.

If by a mandatory you mean the SVN network, then yes, we have that for $103/yr for the reservation service. SVN cannot be transfeered if the TS is sold. 

I hope that covers most of the questions for now. 

Gus


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2006)

rubbernyc said:
			
		

> by a mandatory you mean the SVN network, then yes, we have that for $103/yr for the reservation service. SVN cannot be transfeered if the TS is sold.
> Gus



Hi Gus, Thanks for all the info.  At several Starwood properties, including the WKORV, SVN membership does transfer with a resale.  However, sales people commonly tell everyone that it doesn't, so what they told you may, or may not, be true.

For a list of mandatory resorts, see this TUG article:
http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm


----------



## rubbernyc (Feb 28, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Hi Gus, Thanks for all the info.  At several Starwood properties, including the WKORV, SVN membership does transfer with a resale.  However, sales people commonly tell everyone that it doesn't, so what they told you may, or may not, be true.
> 
> For a list of mandatory resorts, see this TUG article:
> http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm



Hi Denise,

Thanks for the info again. My contract specifically says that the SVN membership will not transfer in case of resale. I will look up the specific wording tonight and report again on that. The salesperson echoed what the contract said once we asked. It made no sense to me either.

Gus


----------



## duke (Feb 28, 2006)

I am more than a little tempted to buy there.)  I'm guessing the Maui owner's price for EOY would be $23,750........  hummmmmmmmm.  


Please advise:  Do current *wood owners get a discount on additional purchases?  Also, if there is a discount, then is it available to owners that purchased resale?  Thanks.


----------



## grgs (Feb 28, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> But I am REALLY looking forward to the Starwood TS in the Poipu area - we like it sunny and dry.



Did I miss announcement or something about another resort?  Or are we just wishing?   

Glorian


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 28, 2006)

rubbernyc said:
			
		

> Hi Denise,
> 
> Thanks for the info again. My contract specifically says that the SVN membership will not transfer in case of resale. I will look up the specific wording tonight and report again on that. The salesperson echoed what the contract said once we asked. It made no sense to me either.
> 
> Gus



Form my understanding (and having gone thru this...) - A resale purchaser needs to pay the SVN fee for mandatory resorts (currently $103) - so it does not transfer.  For mandatory resorts StarOptions do come with the purchase of resale (no matter what the salesperson says - they are not always forthcoming, and tend to give misdirected info) - StarPoints do not come with resale.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> Did I miss announcement or something about another resort?  Or are we just wishing?
> 
> Glorian



Within the last couple of months this announcement came out in an official Starwood report.


----------

